# I have a question.



## greythunders99 (6 Oct 2010)

I wonder if after more than a year, there are ways to make a complaint against one or more officers of the CIC. And if I can do this even if I changed my unit since that time.

And if anyone knows the procedures to follow in this situation ... Paperwork, etc..

Thanks,


----------



## Occam (6 Oct 2010)

How to do it would depend on the type of complaint.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Oct 2010)

Will it be a harassment or  an offence under the NDA?


----------



## greythunders99 (6 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Will it be a harassment or  an offence under the NDA?



Yes, its harassment.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Oct 2010)

Do you have a base near you? The Dispute Resolution Centers can assist you if your Cadet unit does not have a Harassment Advisor or Workplace Relations Advisor. Don't even need to be close, just give them a call, explain the situation and they will help you out. They will keep it confidential as well.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/adr-marc/ps/cen/index-eng.asp


----------



## greythunders99 (6 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Do you have a base near you? The Dispute Resolution Centers can assist you if your Cadet unit does not have a Harassment Advisor or Workplace Relations Advisor. Don't even need to be close, just give them a call, explain the situation and they will help you out. They will keep it confidential as well.
> 
> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/adr-marc/ps/cen/index-eng.asp



Not really, the more near at 45 minutes... My unit have that and the other where I had problems too, but he had nothing for help me.

And I no longer believe that CIC officers are associated with the military in whatever way I heard it was over, or something like that. So I do not know if called a military base, they can act.

In my old unit, we had one, he did nothing. At the unit where I am presently, there are one too, but the fact that I changed my squadron complicates everything.


----------



## Occam (6 Oct 2010)

greythunders99 said:
			
		

> And I no longer believe that CIC officers are associated with the military in whatever way I heard it was over, or something like that. So I do not know if called a military base, they can act.



They're not called CIC anymore, it's COATS - but they are still members of the CF reserves and are subject to the same regulations as the rest of the CF, as well as being subject to CATOs.



> In my old unit, we had one, he did nothing. At the unit where I am presently, there are one too, but the fact that I changed my squadron complicates everything.



Contact your nearest ADR centre - they'll take care of you.


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Oct 2010)

greythunders99 said:
			
		

> I wonder if after more than a year, there are ways to make a complaint against one or more officers of the CIC. And if I can do this even if I changed my unit since that time.



The best person to talk to is your current squadron's UHRA (or UCCMA).  But you can approach any officer you're comfortable talking to on this type of issue.

The fact that it's been more than a year does not, to the best of my knowledge, have any affect on your complaint.



			
				greythunders99 said:
			
		

> And I no longer believe that CIC officers are associated with the military in whatever way I heard it was over, or something like that.



Not so.  There's been no change to the status of CIC officers that would affect your complaint.



			
				Occam said:
			
		

> They're not called CIC anymore, it's COATS - but they are still members of the CF reserves and are subject to the same regulations as the rest of the CF, as well as being subject to CATOs.



COATS is the subcomponent of the reserve force that includes CIC officers and other CF members employed in support of the cadet programme.  The military occupation and the branch are still called CIC.


----------



## Occam (7 Oct 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> COATS is the subcomponent of the reserve force that includes CIC officers and other CF members employed in support of the cadet programme.  The military occupation and the branch are still called CIC.



Woops!  Learned something today!  Thanks.


----------



## gun runner (8 Oct 2010)

What about your Detachment UHRA? They are outside your immediate chain of command, and there is a level of confidentiality to your discussion the CO can't even crack, if this is the source of the problem.Cheers.


----------



## primer (8 Oct 2010)

If you cant talk to your UHRA. Call the KidsHelpPhone 1-800-668-6868 They can help you 

Cheers


----------



## greythunders99 (9 Oct 2010)

I had speak with my CDPU at my other squadron, but he had doing nothing. I Think of speak with my current CDPU can help me, but I don't know if I can doing confidence... That's a new officer at unit. Maybe if I can speak with an other officer, I can't help me we speak with the new officer, or find the informations for doing a complaint... But i'm confused, on what I doing ... :/ 

And I had see, on the internet, they can  doing an"Incident Report", but I will doing sign by an officer, but I don't know if its effective, and if that's ok if i do sign an officer of my new squadron. (The squadron is no longer very new, I begin my second year, there.)

What doing happen when I had done the complaint againts the officer ? And after ? 

It will be in my cadets file?


And for the officer ? 

CDPU : UHRA  its the same things.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2010)

Harassment complaints should not be held on your file. The only time this _might_ change is if there was a Harassment Investigation and it finds the complaint was malicious in its intent.


----------



## Northalbertan (11 Oct 2010)

If you go to Cadets.gc.ca or cadets.ca and follow the links to your particular region IE Prairie Region, Pacific Region, etc you should be able to find a link to the Regional UCCMA or advisor.  Any complaint you would talk with him or her about would be properly investigated.   The Regional Advisor will likely be a CIC Officer or a medical professional who is an CF officer.  You can feel assured that your complaint will get the attention it deserves and in addition you will receive  counselling if it is required or desired.  You should know that if there are grounds for criminal charges or charges to be laid under the national defense act the MPs will be involved.  They may be involved in the investigation in any case.  This should not deter you from going ahead and filing a complaint if you have been a victim of harrasment.


----------



## greythunders99 (12 Oct 2010)

Thanks, but I don'T find on the web site the e-mail, phone number or informations on my UCCMA or advisor . I have search and don't find  . Do you know where I can find this informations ? or where I can ask for have that ?


----------



## Occam (12 Oct 2010)

You're making your life more difficult than it needs to be.

Contact your nearest ADR centre.


----------



## greythunders99 (12 Oct 2010)

I'll have to take appointments at the base closest to me?
It will not be easy, I have no driver's license. And I'm going to school on weekdays and my parents work? How so?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2010)

greythunders99 said:
			
		

> I'll have to take appointments at the base closest to me?
> It will not be easy, I have no driver's license. And I'm going to school on weekdays and my parents work? How so?



 ???

How do you usually get around town without your parents?  I am sure a bus, the Metro, or a cab would get you downtown.


----------



## greythunders99 (12 Oct 2010)

Its difficult, because the military base are not in my city... Its at 45 minutes/1hour of my home. Normally, I take the bus of my city, but I don't can for going there. I don't have the money for take the cab and the metro don't going there  .

Its hard. I have check what I can, but I can doing nothing for that. Its maybe more easy take contact the Regional Advisor of Human Rights, but I don't find how...


----------



## Occam (12 Oct 2010)

greythunders99 said:
			
		

> Its difficult, because the military base are not in my city... Its at 45 minutes/1hour of my home. Normally, I take the bus of my city, but I don't can for going there. I don't have the money for take the cab and the metro don't going there  .
> 
> Its hard. I have check what I can, but I can doing nothing for that. Its maybe more easy take contact the Regional Advisor of Human Rights, but I don't find how...



They have a toll-free number (Canada-wide Toll Free: 1-888-589-1750).  Talk to them on the phone.  If they feel your complaint is worth investigating, I am quite certain that they will travel to you.  They will realize that you are a cadet and not able to wander into the nearest CF base.


----------



## vmartel08 (22 Oct 2010)

Visit this link : http://www.cadets.ca/regions/est/content-contenu.aspx?id=58364

I would still try at the lowest level (UHRA, unit CO, etc.) It is easier to resolve that way.


----------



## Greymatters (24 Oct 2010)

Thats confusing - how does going to your local RAHR make it simpler?

Perhaps it would help if you provided your age - it might explain some of the barriers you are facing.


----------

